
Working from home? Never show up as idle on Slack, Microsoft Teams or Zoom - arnolds1
https://inchwest.com/slacker/
======
fbhabbed
Why would anyone pay for something that's already doable without spending a
dime?

------
sarcasmatwork
Yeah, because being online for 8 hours straight is not suspicious. :-/

